# Fisher EZ V pump motor keeps sticking on



## Ziob34 (Oct 12, 2005)

new to v plows, have a fisher ez v with the fishstik controller. Has been working good but will randomly reset to the full v position in the middle of using it. Pump motor won't shut off stays running. I can still use the controller up down etc but as soon as i let go it goes back to the v position and pump still on. Have to get out of the truck and unplug the power and then hit down on the controller to drop the plow to get it to stop.

Am i looking at a bad or sticky fishstik controller here i found if tap a control on the button sometimes it will stop and then work fine.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Either the controller or the solenoid.
Need to see if the solenoid is getting signal at the small terminal when it stays on.
However, might just be cheep insurance to just replace the solenoid anyway


----------



## Ziob34 (Oct 12, 2005)

yes i'll probably replace that as well. Plow itself seems fine doesn't get stuck or anything its just the plow motor randomly getting stuck on and going to full v almost like the vee button on the controller is stuck.


----------



## Heyhowrya (Dec 18, 2019)

Ziob34 said:


> new to v plows, have a fisher ez v with the fishstik controller. Has been working good but will randomly reset to the full v position in the middle of using it. Pump motor won't shut off stays running. I can still use the controller up down etc but as soon as i let go it goes back to the v position and pump still on. Have to get out of the truck and unplug the power and then hit down on the controller to drop the plow to get it to stop.
> 
> Am i looking at a bad or sticky fishstik controller here i found if tap a control on the button sometimes it will stop and then work fine.


----------



## Heyhowrya (Dec 18, 2019)

Any luck figuring it out I have replaced control and celinoid and still same thing


----------



## Mebes (Feb 7, 2004)

Same thing as in same plow, same controller, and going back to V when you let go?

Next time it happens either turn off or unplug your controller inside the truck and see if it stops.


----------



## Heyhowrya (Dec 18, 2019)

Mebes said:


> Same thing as in same plow, same controller, and going back to V when you let go?
> 
> Next time it happens either turn off or unplug your controller inside the truck and see if it stops.


Same plow and controller I have tried both turning off and unplugging controller when I unplug it turns motor off but when I just turn controller off it stays running


----------



## Heyhowrya (Dec 18, 2019)

Mebes said:


> Same thing as in same plow, same controller, and going back to V when you let go?
> 
> Next time it happens either turn off or unplug your controller inside the truck and see if it stops.


I have changed everything except motor itself and still doing same thing


----------



## Mebes (Feb 7, 2004)

Just to make sure I am looking at the correct manual.
- Does your plow have 3 plugs or 2 plugs at the grill?
- Your controller has a big round 14 pin connector where it attaches to the harness inside the truck.

Default for a stuck solenoid condition on both of these plows should be right wing retract not scoop like you are experiencing.

If the solenoid was stuck, unplugging the controller would not have stopped the pump, so the solenoid is most likely not the issue here.

Powering down the controller should have stopped the plow immediately which points to bad controller or harness damage.

Harness damage, and or stuck/sticky valves should cause other unexpected issues when operating the plow. Does your plow function normally other than the random scooping?


----------

